
Anyone else still using RSS? - jetgirl
https://jetgirl.art/2019/07/21/rss-is-better-than-reddit-twitter-and-email-subscriptions-for-updates/
======
AdamGibbins
Yes, heavily. If your blog doesn't have an RSS feed, I won't read it. NewsBlur
is incredibly powerful and makes filtering 100s/1000s of feeds easy.

~~~
mcgrath_sh
Agree. I no longer read Players Tribune because they killed their RSS feed.
Several teams I follow don’t have an RSS feed, therefore, I don’t get news
from the official team sites. I don’t even care if the RSS feed makes me click
through. Give me a title, the first sentence, and tags. Then I can filter and
click through as I like.

------
mguerville
Yes, 300+ feeds in Feedly (pro account with some "mute" filters)

------
NicoJuicy
Yeah, by handlr.sapico.me

